# Base Roamio and Slingbox



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

I have a base Roamio (connected to an AVR receiver) and a couple of mini's. I currently get TV from OTA. I have some interest in pairing possibly a Slingbox 350, M1, or 500 with them. But, I didn't know if any of those couldn't connect to what I have. i want the HD quality when I stream. I also didn't know what cables I would need to make the connection. So, if anyone is willing to layout the options, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

I would recommend you get the SlingBox 500 since it has HDMI input and output, composite, component connections and if you need wireless, it has that option. The M1 does not have any HDMI. and you would have to buy a special cable to connect using composite (yellow video and white/red audio, analog.)

To control the Tivo, slingbox use an infrared blaster cable to convey remote codes to the Tivo that you just stick to the front at the sensor.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

I think the 350 only has composite and component inputs, and the base Roamio has no component output, so you would only be able to get SD quality if you hooked a 350 to a base Roamio. The Mini does have component output, so you could hook up the 350 to the Mini and get HD quality. 

The 500 has HDMI, so that would work with a base Roamio in HD quality. The only thing you have to watch out for using HDMI is that it will respect the copyright flags. That's not really a problem for you since you are using OTA, but if you ever switch to digital cable and your cable company uses the copyright flags, you could run into problems.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I think the 350 only has composite and component inputs, and the base Roamio has no component output, so you would only be able to get SD quality if you hooked a 350 to a base Roamio. The Mini does have component output, so you could hook up the 350 to the Mini and get HD quality.
> 
> The 500 has HDMI, so that would work with a base Roamio in HD quality. The only thing you have to watch out for using HDMI is that it will respect the copyright flags. That's not really a problem for you since you are using OTA, but if you ever switch to digital cable and your cable company uses the copyright flags, you could run into problems.


Thanks for the heads up regarding HDMI. How would the 350 or M1 (I'm assuming the M1 would also work.. Correct?) work with the Mini since my Mini's don't receive any OTA signals coming from my antennas. They are getting a Moca signal and borrowing tuners from the Roamio.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mulliganman said:


> Thanks for the heads up regarding HDMI. How would the 350 or M1 (I'm assuming the M1 would also work.. Correct?) work with the Mini since my Mini's don't receive any OTA signals coming from my antennas. They are getting a Moca signal and borrowing tuners from the Roamio.


I have an M1 connected to a mini using the audio and component breakout cables and it works just fine.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> I have an M1 connected to a mini using the audio and component breakout cables and it works just fine.


Are these the cables you are talking about that I would need: https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mulliganman said:


> Are these the cables you are talking about that I would need: https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/av-cable


Yes.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yes.


Thanks for confirming. Does connecting to the Mini in this manner allow an HD stream?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

mulliganman said:


> Thanks for confirming. Does connecting to the Mini in this manner allow an HD stream?


Yes, you will get an HD stream hooking it up to the Mini with the component breakout cables.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

Wondering if powerline adapters would satisfy the ethernet needs of the. My mini's are in rooms that don't have an ethernet connection. Can anyone weigh in?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mulliganman said:


> Wondering if powerline adapters would satisfy the ethernet needs of the. My mini's are in rooms that don't have an ethernet connection. Can anyone weigh in?


They can, but it's very dependent on the quality and age of your home's AC wiring and the adapter itself. For my money I would definitely go with MoCa adapters to get to distant rooms that don't have Ethernet jacks, as long as there are coax jacks there? You could also go with some very inexpensive DirecTV Deca units which are the same as moca but run on different frequencies than moca and will interfere if you run it on top of cable or antenna signals. You would have to send the antenna signal direct to your Roamio and then isolate the rest of your home's coax network on deca to get the ethernet signals in the other locations for minis, and also switches if you need additional Ethernet ports for other devices.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> They can, but it's very dependent on the quality and age of your home's AC wiring and the adapter itself. For my money I would definitely go with MoCa adapters to get to distant rooms that don't have Ethernet jacks, as long as there are coax jacks there? You could also go with some very inexpensive DirecTV Deca units which are the same as moca but run on different frequencies than moca and will interfere if you run it on top of cable or antenna signals. You would have to send the antenna signal direct to your Roamio and then isolate the rest of your home's coax network on deca to get the ethernet signals in the other locations for minis, and also switches if you need additional Ethernet ports for other devices.


I have Moca setup and going to my mini's. I didn't think since the coax was going straight into the back of the mini that I could use if for a slingbox. Am I wrong?


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mulliganman said:


> I have Moca setup and going to my mini's. I didn't think since the coax was going straight into the back of the mini that I could use if for a slingbox. Am I wrong?


In its current configuration you're not wrong since the mini will not act as a moca bridge to its Ethernet port. The easiest and best thing to do in your case would be to just get a moca adapter and place it there with the coax going into that, then it's Ethernet port going out to a switch which you can use to feed the mini, Slingbox and anything else there that needs an Ethernet signal. That's the way I had it for awhile in my bedroom (using deca, but same concept) where that mini fed my Slingbox 350. It worked fine.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> In its current configuration you're not wrong since the mini will not act as a moca bridge to its Ethernet port. The easiest and best thing to do in your case would be to just get a moca adapter and place it there with the coax going into that, then it's Ethernet port going out to a switch which you can use to feed the mini, Slingbox and anything else there that needs an Ethernet signal. That's the way I had it for awhile in my bedroom (using deca, but same concept) where that mini fed my Slingbox 350. It worked fine.


So you are saying adding a second moca adapter in the room where the mini is. The coax into the moca adapter. Coax from the TV out to the mini and then ethernet cable from the moca adapter to Slingbox 350 would work?

Not sure if this is the better route for me or not since I would have to buy another adapter....


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mulliganman said:


> So you are saying adding a second moca adapter in the room where the mini is. The coax into the moca adapter. Coax from the TV out to the mini and then ethernet cable from the moca adapter to Slingbox 350 would work? Not sure if this is the better route for me or not since I would have to buy another adapter....


No, I don't believe the moca signal is passed through the adapter on the coax. You would use the Ethernet out of the adapter to a switch which would serve the mini and the slingbox.

Wouldn't you have to buy a powerline adapter anyway, so what's the difference if you just get another moca adapter instead? If cost is a big factor, look into the DECA option I mentioned too.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> No, I don't believe the moca signal is passed through the adapter on the coax. You would use the Ethernet out of the adapter to a switch which would serve the mini and the slingbox.
> 
> Wouldn't you have to buy a powerline adapter anyway, so what's the difference if you just get another moca adapter instead? If cost is a big factor, look into the DECA option I mentioned too.


Can you provide a link to a switch that would work well for this purpose?


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

HarperVision said:


> No, I don't believe the moca signal is passed through the adapter on the coax. You would use the Ethernet out of the adapter to a switch which would serve the mini and the slingbox.
> 
> Wouldn't you have to buy a powerline adapter anyway, so what's the difference if you just get another moca adapter instead? If cost is a big factor, look into the DECA option I mentioned too.


That would work, or a coax splitter to the adapter and the Mini.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> That would work, or a coax splitter to the adapter and the Mini.


I agree. That's an even better idea if you don't need Ethernet to any other devices besides the mini and Slingbox.


----------



## thatdood (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm new to TiVo and just ordered 8 TiVo Mini's from Amazon (I had some unused gift cards) and plan on ordering a Roamio Plus soon to replace my Verizon FIOS STB's. I've been using a Slingbox 350 without issues. I understand it will work with the Mini or the Roamio but will it tie up all tuners or just one?

Thanks!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mulliganman said:


> Can you provide a link to a switch that would work well for this purpose?


Any 5 port Ethernet switch from Amazon, Walmart, Best Buy, etc should work, preferably gigabit for future purposes mainly.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

thatdood said:


> I'm new to TiVo and just ordered 8 TiVo Mini's from Amazon (I had some unused gift cards) and plan on ordering a Roamio Plus soon to replace my Verizon FIOS STB's. I've been using a Slingbox 350 without issues. I understand it will work with the Mini or the Roamio but will it tie up all tuners or just one? Thanks!


It will tie up whatever TiVo it's connected to so I recommend you connect it to a mini in a seldom used location, or get one to dedicate to it.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> I agree. That's an even better idea if you don't need Ethernet to any other devices besides the mini and Slingbox.


I know there was some debate about which splitters to use for Moca, so I want to make sure these would be fine for the Slingbox connection:

HFS 2D: http://www.hollandelectronics.com/catalog/catalog.php?product_id=HFS-Series-Broadband-Splitters

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=sky22303


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

mulliganman said:


> I know there was some debate about which splitters to use for Moca, so I want to make sure these would be fine for the Slingbox connection:
> 
> HFS 2D: http://www.hollandelectronics.com/catalog/catalog.php?product_id=HFS-Series-Broadband-Splitters
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=sky22303


I suggest that anybody considering offering help and advice, review this other mulliganman thread, before spending the time to answer/advise: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=521347

You asked about the same splitters in your other thread, and multiple members answered, including myself. Are you just going to keep asking, until somebody posts some magic way to make all the wrong hardware you already have on hand work?

Since this is not the only forum you have been frequenting, seemingly shopping for only the answers you want to hear, I'm out here, just as I eventually bailed out on the other thread, out of frustration (and I wasn't the only one to do so).

The answers to what you just asked about the splitters, are in your other thread. The only "debate" involved, seems to be your own resistance to actually buy and install the right splitters, and/or make changes, unless they are convenient, or will work with what you have.


----------



## thatdood (Nov 20, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> It will tie up whatever TiVo it's connected to so I recommend you connect it to a mini in a seldom used location, or get one to dedicate to it.


Perfect! I thought I would have to hook it up to the DVR but the mini will be a better solution!


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> I suggest that anybody considering offering help and advice, review this other mulliganman thread, before spending the time to answer/advise: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=521347
> 
> You asked about the same splitters in your other thread, and multiple members answered, including myself. Are you just going to keep asking, until somebody posts some magic way to make all the wrong hardware you already have on hand work?
> 
> ...


Yes I am going to keep asking until the magic way to make the wrong hardware I already have on hand work. :down:

And Yes I always "shop" for the answers I want to here. LOL!

This was a DIFFERENT application. That is why I was "double checking". If you paid attention, I got the right splitters and have the Moca setup as was suggested HERE on this forum. And I already addressed the accusation of visiting more than 1 forum at the same time to help with me getting MOCA setup (in the link to the thread you provided). But, I guess you conveniently forgot that!

Please provide a link that shows I am currently seeking out solutions to this question about slingboxes on multiple forums at the same time. Oh wait, that can't be done because there isn't one to link!

I'd say "elborak" has you pegged correctly here about seeing yourself as the police for every other poster (see post #88): http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10316923#post10316923

Also, technically speaking, it is not possible to "bail" on this thread since you have not been active on it.

A simple you need to use the other splitters you used when setting up your Moca connection would have been sufficient. But, I do truly appreciate your *****y attitude though.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> I have an M1 connected to a mini using the audio and component breakout cables and it works just fine.


Harper,

Can you tell me if the 350 also require the breakout cables (in addition to either an ethernet switch or splitter with a Moca adapter) if connecting to mini?


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> I have an M1 connected to a mini using the audio and component breakout cables and it works just fine.


Are you connecting the M1 wirelessly or ethernet? I'm just trying to gather all the information I need before making a decision about which way to go.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

mulliganman said:


> Harper, Can you tell me if the 350 also require the breakout cables (in addition to either an ethernet switch or splitter with a Moca adapter) if connecting to mini?


Yes any of the non hdmi slingboxes require the breakout cables for the mini, preferably the component ones so you can extract HD resolutions from the mini.



mulliganman said:


> Are you connecting the M1 wirelessly or ethernet? I'm just trying to gather all the information I need before making a decision about which way to go.


Wired ethernet. Wifi would be a last last last last resort. Way too many variables with wifi for me.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

HarperVision said:


> Yes any of the non hdmi slingboxes require the breakout cables for the mini, preferably the component ones so you can extract HD resolutions from the mini.
> 
> Wired ethernet. Wifi would be a last last last last resort. Way too many variables with wifi for me.


I hear what you are saying about the wifi. I can't see a reason to get the M1 over the 350 given the difference in price unless anybody is getting excellent wireless performance.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

mulliganman said:


> Yes I am going to keep asking until the magic way to make the wrong hardware I already have on hand work. :down:
> 
> And Yes I always "shop" for the answers I want to here. LOL!
> 
> ...


Whatever... I was nothing but nice to you in your other thread, and put a lot of time and effort into trying to help with a scenario I usually would leave to others. Except, when I was seriously wondering "Is this guy actually listening, and actually doing as recommended, to see if it will work?", without saying it, a mind-reader came in and posted that you were not. So, I confronted you on that. I'm such a bad, bad, man... 

There is a month-long gap between when the last remaining person in that thread stopped trying, and your post saying this:



mulliganman said:


> thanks to all who contributed. Got things setup and working.


When I saw that post, I had a feeling you just kept doing things on your own terms, moving what you had around, until it worked, rather than using the advice given, or if some of it was used, only as a last resort, when all-else failed.

Then, you didn't even bother to pay forward anything to describe how you set it up, to get to a state of being "working". How very (non)helpful for others that might be in a similar situation, or for those who took the time and made the effort to help/advise. :down:

If you don't detail what it took, and how everything is configured now, any advice given and/or actions taken, may take everything down, if it's all on the edge as-is. My instinct to try and help, still just kicked in for this paragraph. But, I guess I'm better off if I just find another use for that time.

Good luck.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

thatdood said:


> Perfect! I thought I would have to hook it up to the DVR but the mini will be a better solution!


Yeah, the Slingbox just captures whatever video the device it's connected to is outputting, so it would work just like you're sitting in front of a TV connected to the TiVo or Mini in terms of tuner tie-up and whatnot. There's also the TiVo stream, which works without tying up any TiVos and would be able to stream anything except premiums on FIOS (premiums are copy protected).



HarperVision said:


> Yes any of the non hdmi slingboxes require the breakout cables for the mini, preferably the component ones so you can extract HD resolutions from the mini.


HDMI is ugly too, because of potential HDCP issues.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Bigg said:


> ...... HDMI is ugly too, because of potential HDCP issues.


Yes, I never use hdmi for slingbox either. Component only.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Whatever... I was nothing but nice to you in your other thread, and put a lot of time and effort into trying to help with a scenario I usually would leave to others. Except, when I was seriously wondering "Is this guy actually listening, and actually doing as recommended, to see if it will work?", without saying it, a mind-reader came in and posted that you were not. So, I confronted you on that. I'm such a bad, bad, man...
> 
> There is a month-long gap between when the last remaining person in that thread stopped trying, and your post saying this:
> 
> ...


Well if you had took me at my word that I was listening (and not the unfounded and off base accusations) you would know i was not opposed to the suggestions and was trying to figure out how to set it up as described. I thought I made that pretty clear from my posts following up to the accusation and throughout the rest of the thread.

I used the MCR 2 port Moca splitter setup like what jwbelcher posted in post #39 in that thread. I used an old coax input in my basement going unused to connect to the Moca adapter and took that coax to the "in" of that Moca splitter in my attic. The coax to the other tv's are in the attic and connected to the "out" of that 2 way splitter. Oddly enough the well on those 2 port MCR splitters seemed to have dried up temporarily as I have not been able to find them on Amazon of Ebay. So, if I don't get the ethernet switch I will have to use a three output version of the MCR and just "cap" the unused "out" port.

Your whole post in THIS thread was way off base, uncalled for, and under faulty assumptions.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

Bigg said:


> Yeah, the Slingbox just captures whatever video the device it's connected to is outputting, so it would work just like you're sitting in front of a TV connected to the TiVo or Mini in terms of tuner tie-up and whatnot. There's also the TiVo stream, which works without tying up any TiVos and would be able to stream anything except premiums on FIOS (premiums are copy protected).
> 
> HDMI is ugly too, because of potential HDCP issues.


Bigg,

Have you tried using a Slingbox wirelessly? Just wondeering if anyone has had good results that route...


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

mulliganman said:


> Well if you had took me at my word that I was listening (and not the unfounded and off base accusations) you would know i was not opposed to the suggestions and was trying to figure out how to set it up as described. I thought I made that pretty clear from my posts following up to the accusation and throughout the rest of the thread.
> 
> I used the MCR 2 port Moca splitter setup like what jwbelcher posted in post #39 in that thread. I used an old coax input in my basement going unused to connect to the Moca adapter and took that coax to the "in" of that Moca splitter in my attic. The coax to the other tv's are in the attic and connected to the "out" of that 2 way splitter. Oddly enough the well on those 2 port MCR splitters seemed to have dried up temporarily as I have not been able to find them on Amazon of Ebay. So, if I don't get the ethernet switch I will have to use a three output version of the MCR and just "cap" the unused "out" port.
> 
> Your whole post in THIS thread was way off base, uncalled for, and under faulty assumptions.


Meh... It just made sense for me to point out that your prior thread existed, as you did not. Why not? If I had a multi-page thread devoted to making an unusual installation work, then later needed to ask about coax splitters, in another thread, I'd post "Here's a link to my thread on my installation's setup", unless the whole point was to bury the prior thread, and start over.

The qualities of some splitters you have are not going to change, no matter how many times you ask "will these work?". If you have truly read, and comprehend, all the threads you claim you have, you wouldn't still be asking about them. You'd also know that nobody ever said you were limited to one brand, and know there's plenty of other splitters you can acquire, and use. You should have a list of splitters, which are readily available.

Rather than using your searching/scanning skills to find post numbers and snippets to support your counter-offensive, you might want to focus on the alternatives for MCR brand splitters, of which there is no shortage of.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Meh... It just made sense for me to point out that your prior thread existed, as you did not. Why not? If I had a multi-page thread devoted to making an unusual installation work, then later needed to ask about coax splitters, in another thread, I'd post "Here's a link to my thread on my installation's setup", unless the whole point was to bury the prior thread, and start over.
> 
> The qualities of some splitters you have are not going to change, no matter how many times you ask "will these work?". If you have truly read, and comprehend, all the threads you claim you have, you wouldn't still be asking about them. You'd also know that nobody ever said you were limited to one brand, and know there's plenty of other splitters you can acquire, and use. You should have a list of splitters, which are readily available.
> 
> Rather than using your searching/scanning skills to find post numbers and snippets to support your counter-offensive, you might want to focus on the alternatives for MCR brand splitters, of which there is no shortage of.


I can see you are going to continue with your dribble (despite my explanation for why I asked for verification for this application for the slingbox). Therefore, I'd like to ask you to refrain from posting again in this thread UNLESS you want to provide alternative appropriate splitters for the application which would be RELEVANT. Otherwise, please continue your "policing" on how to post elsewhere. I can probably even get you a badge!


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

mulliganman said:


> I can see you are going to continue with your dribble (despite my explanation for why I asked for verification for this application for the slingbox). Therefore, I'd like to ask you to refrain from posting again in this thread UNLESS you want to provide alternative appropriate splitters for the application which would be RELEVANT. Otherwise, please continue your "policing" on how to post elsewhere. I can probably even get you a badge!


Fine by me. I verified that I have already given you exactly that, plus links. So, whatever your game is, I'm not playing it any more.


----------



## mulliganman (Mar 29, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Fine by me. I verified that I have already given you exactly that, plus links. So, whatever your game is, I'm not playing it any more.


There is no game. I am just not willing to endure your misrepresentations and your policing of how to post.

I don't know how you think you have provided any such links in that thread or this one. You provided exactly 0 links in that thread to any splitters that weren't previously mentioned by other users, including myself.


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

mulliganman said:


> Bigg,
> 
> Have you tried using a Slingbox wirelessly? Just wondeering if anyone has had good results that route...


I don't even have a Slingbox, but given the relatively small amount of bandwidth, it shouldn't be an issue if you have a decent wireless network. In most cases, other than FIOS or Google Fiber or something, your internet upload is going to be slower than your wireless by a large factor anyways.


----------

